# glass kewpie



## Bytown digger (Feb 6, 2020)

found this small glass figure walking around my dig site.I recognized it soon as i cleaned it off a kewpie doll which .1st produced as bisque dolls became popular from early 1900s comic strip.reproduced in many forms after 1910.Mine happens to be from a little glass bell.mine is broken but still love it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 6, 2020)

Cool find!  Shame that it's broken but probably wouldn't have ended up in the dump otherwise.  Certainly never seen one of those before.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 8, 2020)

Both items are pretty nice. The kewpie is completely solid. Isn't it?


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 8, 2020)

Anyway  it looks well on a shelf. You may join it to a small base to keep it standing. Al


----------

